# Flagstaff AZ to get nearly 4 FEET in next 4 days



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

Big storm brewing for Flagsaff

http://www.accuweather.com/us/az/fl...tner=accuweather&traveler=1&zipChg=1&metric=0

Phoenix to get a typical years worth of rain in just a few days. Expected most rain since 1911


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

sounds like a disaster


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

iceyman;966341 said:


> sounds like a disaster


Just like NJ.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Just heard a report that some places in Eastern, Ca, and the Seirra Nevada region will get up to 10 ft of snow, thats right 10 ft...,......Holy Sh!t


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

grandview;966356 said:


> Just like NJ.


yea but were a disaster without the snow


----------

